
An update on our response to the refugee and migrants crisis - huuu
https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/10/update-response-refugee-migrants.html?m=1
======
huuu
Side note: I think what Google does is great. But I am somehow dissapointed
that this low bandwidth energy saving site isn't the norm.

